# General > Genealogy >  John sutherland ca 1780 caithness

## Alison74

I am looking for information about my fourth greatgrandfather John Sutherland, his date of birth and his parents etc. I think he was from Latheron, Caithness as this is the place his wife Janet McGrigor  was born 22.08.1795  and many generations thereafter was born and lived their lives there. Think he might have been born around 1780 but very unsure. John Sutherland and Janet McGrigor (daughter of Finlay McGrigor born ca 1767 in Thurso and Janet Gunn (dont know anything more about her) had five children: Janet, Christina, Alexander, Adam and John. Does anyone have the same people in their familytree or know anything about these people that might help me?

Their son John Sutherland married Isabella Sutherland born 26.11.1821, she was also from Latheron and her fathers name was George, unsure of her mothers name, also trying to find this out but its very difficult.

Thanks!

----------


## yeamanrs

I found a marriage date for a John Sutherland and Janet McGrigor, Latheron, that might fit:
·  Indexing Project (Batch) NumberM11038-2
·  System OriginScotland-ODM
·  GS Film number990522
  Marriage:  26 February 1790, James Sutherland, Latheron, to   Jannet McGrigor of this parish.
·  NameJames Suthd.
·  Spouse's NameJannet Mcgrigor
·  Event Date26 Feb 1790
·  Event PlaceLatheron,Caithness,Scotland

----------

